# Windows als Gastsystem (VM) unter Debian (Wirtsystem)



## Manfred_89 (5. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir gedacht, dass es besser wäre Windows in einer Virtuellen Maschine (VM) unter Debian laufen zu lassen. Debian soll dabei als Wirtsystem dienen. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass Debian besser ist als Ubuntu.
Da Debian überwiegend für Server entwickelt wurde, ist es bestimmt auch damit möglich. Bisher habe ich nur gelassen, dass es unter Ubuntu möglich ist.  

Meine Frage: Mit welchem Programm ist das möglich?


----------



## BenRo (5. August 2014)

Ich habe für Virtualisierung von Windows unter Ubuntu schonmal VirtualBox und qemu eingesetzt, ersteres ist für den Einstieg ins Thema definitiv sinnvoller.

Edit: Sollte unter Debian prima funktionieren. Ubuntu basiert ja auf Debian.


----------



## Artschie321 (5. August 2014)

Das würde bspw mit der Virtualbox gehen... Die kostet auch nix.^^
Ich persönlich bin ja Fan der VMWare Workstation, die ist allerdings kostenpflichtig.


----------



## Jimini (5. August 2014)

Debian eignet sich für Server, weil es auf Stabilität ausgelegt ist. Dieser Umstand bringt aber mit sich, dass neue Features oder Programmversionen meist mit deutlicher Verzögerung den Weg in die offiziellen Softwarequellen finden. Eine VM (ich empfehle gerne Virtualbox, weil es im Alltag sehr einfach einzurichten und zu handhaben ist) kannst du aber auch unter jedem Ubuntu-Flavor, unter Mint, Fedora, Gentoo und SuSe aufsetzen. 

Wenn du dich noch nicht mit Linux beschäftigt hast, wirst du mit einer der verschiedenen Ubuntu-Versionen wahrscheinlich gut beraten sein - auch, weil das Wiki extrem umfangreich ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Fear-None (5. August 2014)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> ich habe mir gedacht, dass es besser wäre Windows in einer Virtuellen Maschine (VM) unter Debian laufen zu lassen.



Sehr schön! 

Nimm dazu VirtualBox, das ist imo die beste Virtualisierungssoftware unter Linux.


----------



## Manfred_89 (5. August 2014)

@alle: Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

In der folgenden Übersicht ist eine Auswahl an VM für Ubuntu aufgelistest. Allerdings war ich mir nicht sicher, ob diese auch für Debian verwendet werden können.
Virtualisierung

Fällt euch etwas ein, was ich noch beachten muss?


----------



## BenRo (5. August 2014)

Mach regelmäßige Backups.


----------



## Jimini (5. August 2014)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> @alle: Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
> 
> In der folgenden Übersicht ist eine Auswahl an VM für Ubuntu aufgelistest. Allerdings war ich mir nicht sicher, ob diese auch für Debian verwendet werden können.
> Virtualisierung


Siehe https://wiki.debian.org/SystemVirtualization


> Fällt euch etwas ein, was ich noch beachten muss?


 Je nach verwendeter Virtualisierungssoftware gestaltet sich das Sichern der VM-Container als unterschiedlich kompliziert. In der Regel genügt es beispielsweise nicht, einen Container einfach nur zu kopieren.

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (5. August 2014)

Fear-None schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> 
> Nimm dazu VirtualBox, das ist imo die beste Virtualisierungssoftware unter Linux.


 
Kommt drauf an wie man "beste" definiert. Nutzerfreundlichste? Ja. Mächstigste? Sicher nicht. Dafür nutzt man lieber KVM/QEMU entweder per Kommandozeile oder man nutzt VirtManager als Frontend.


----------



## Manfred_89 (5. August 2014)

Ich nehme 3 Programme in die engere Auswahl: *QEMU*, *KVM* und *Ken*.

Welches dieser scheint für diese Aufgabe geeigneter? Mit welchem habt ihr schon Erfahrung?


----------



## Jimini (5. August 2014)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Ich nehme 3 Programme in die engere Auswahl: QEMU, KVM und Ken.
> Welches dieser scheint für diese Aufgabe geeigneter? Mit welcher habt ihr schon Erfahrung?


 Das kannst du glaube ich mit jeder dieser genannten Software-Lösungen machen. Falls du unter Linux noch nicht sonderlich sicher unterwegs bist, rate ich dir, mit etwas einfachem anzufangen - ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass QEMU vergleichsweise leicht zu bedienen ist. VirtualBox wäre mein Favorit gewesen, aber das hast du ausgeschlossen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## shadie (5. August 2014)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Ich nehme 3 Programme in die engere Auswahl: *QEMU*, *KVM* und *Ken*.
> 
> Welches dieser scheint für diese Aufgabe geeigneter? Mit welchem habt ihr schon Erfahrung?


 
Jeder empfiehlt dir Virtualbox und das ist das einzige was du nicht in die engere Wahl nimmst, sehr gute Idee!


https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads

Debian 7.0 ("Wheezy")  i386 |  AMD64
Debian 6.0 ("Squeeze")  i386 |  AMD64


----------



## Manfred_89 (5. August 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Das kannst du glaube ich mit jeder dieser genannten Software-Lösungen machen. Falls du unter Linux noch nicht sonderlich sicher unterwegs bist, rate ich dir, mit etwas einfachem anzufangen - ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass QEMU vergleichsweise leicht zu bedienen ist. VirtualBox wäre mein Favorit gewesen, aber das hast du ausgeschlossen.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
*VirtualBox* würde ich ebenfalls in die engere Auswahl nehmen.


----------



## Jimini (5. August 2014)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> *VirtualBox* würde ich ebenfalls in die engere Auswahl nehmen.


 Dann...*trommelwirbel*...schau dir mal VirtualBox an - wenn es dir nicht gefällt, kannst du immer noch was anderes nehmen 

MfG Jimini


----------



## BenRo (5. August 2014)

Wobei das konvertieren von Images in andere Formate nicht immer reibungslos läuft. Ich hab da schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht (zugegebenermaßen ist es ne Weile her).


----------



## Jimini (5. August 2014)

BenRo schrieb:


> Wobei das konvertieren von Images in andere Formate nicht immer reibungslos läuft. Ich hab da schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht (zugegebenermaßen ist es ne Weile her).


 Ach so, ne, ich meinte das jetzt auch so, dass er sich VirtualBox anschaut und wenn es ihm zusagt, installiert er dort Windows - wenn nicht, dann nicht 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Manfred_89 (5. August 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ach so, ne, ich meinte das jetzt auch so, dass er sich VirtualBox anschaut und wenn es ihm zusagt, installiert er dort Windows - wenn nicht, dann nicht
> 
> MfG Jimini



 @alle: Danke
Ich habe mich für VirtualBox entschieden, da es mir am fortschrittlichsten erscheint.


----------



## Fear-None (5. August 2014)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie man "beste" definiert. Nutzerfreundlichste? Ja.



Mir war nicht bekannt, über welche Kenntnisse der TE verfügt. 
Deswegen habe ich pauschal erstmal dazu geraten.


----------

